# Harddisk repair



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

My seagate sata 80GB failed yesterday 
Is it possible to repair the harddisk(SMART test reported failed status)?
I mean the hdd works still and only at some random times it fails with a "tick" sound. 
the hdd warranty is over.
So,do u know anywhere if I courier the hdd,that they can try repairing it?
Especially prefers Kochi, Banglore or Madras.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

I think there is a service center in Cunnigham road in Bangalore.. I dont think they will repair it, but its worth a try....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

any more help?


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2008)

y dont u call their toll free number and ask about their nearest *Seacare Center*
toll-free number
1600-180-11-04


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 8, 2008)

All the below shops I tell are in Bangalore.

Don't even think of going to the shop in Cunningham Road ... known as Disk Doctor (its 3rd/4th Floor in the building behind Seagate Service Center) becos u can't afford the repair. (Rs. 5000 Initial + 30000-40000) for repair & recovery if done.

There is one in Manipal Center, known as Stellar Data Recovery, but not sure if they repair Physically Damaged ones. You can have a try.

Check for your city in this page.
*www.stellarinfo.com/contact.htm


Last one that I know of is in S.P.Road. I got mine & my friends HDD repaired . Very good place to get ur HDD recovered. Call up the shop/guy before you go. 

Contact Person: *Syed

* The address is :
*F.A. Computers
No 5, Welcome Plaza, 3rd Cross,
P.R. Lane, S.P. Road,
Bangalore - 560002*

* Tel:* 080 - 4169 6229
* Mobile:* 98450 87133, 98459 35227

Hope that helps.

If none of the above work out, you can give it to Seagate Service Center & ask them to repair it. They will charge you for this may be.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^thank ya very much.
yeah,the dealer here told that seagate service will not repair out of warranty disks


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

If u cant get it repaired then open it urself


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 8, 2008)

*@offtopic*



utsav said:


> If u cant get it repaired then open it urself



hohohoh ... ROFL ... 


I think he will then grease the Spindle & Platters so that the 'Tick' sound doesn't come. And give us a tutorial if you have any.


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> *@offtopic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

utsav said:


> If u cant get it repaired then open it urself


Well,I am thinking of that only! the SMART test says that this hdd will fail within 7 days


----------



## rollcage (Feb 9, 2008)

hey guyz .. i know this sort of prob .. so I was thinking, .. can we put server HD in our gaming PCs or not. bcoz we tend to format too much

@praka123

I just wish you get ur data back , bcoz i know wat happens,


----------



## danny0085 (Apr 5, 2008)

*tips-debian.blogspot.com/2008/04/repair-hard-disk.html


----------



## jatt (Apr 5, 2008)

change the data card of hard disk just purchase another one  just for Rs 200(aprox) it final solution


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 5, 2008)

well lynx ,  chandigarh repairs hdds- he has a great recovery setup

must try there-he will repair clicking and crashed hdds


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

nothing much can be done 

I had a 80GB seagate HDD it also went kaput like this.. got warning for sometime... I did something freaky and after sometime while it was working suddenly PC switched off and *white smoke* came from the HDD 


data recovery is insanely costlier... just backup whenever you can



_


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 5, 2008)

read the first post-he needs repair , not recovery !


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^^

repair is impossible.. cos its bad sector...



_


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 5, 2008)

_in most of the cases-_

bad sectors can be cured 
clickings can be cured
data can be recovered (ofc this is costly)


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^

no.. not with modern HDDs


bad sectors can only be marked as bad by the OS when checking for disk errors... if the problem is spread out then nothing can be done...


_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

who waked this sleeping thread 
well,guys,I long back got a replacement from seagate.yes,the hdd is under warranty upto 2009november 8)

Yes,I had my datas saved into my new 160GB sata disk.
only thing difficult was to swap my Dear *Debian Sid* from failing hdd to new hdd.that too done easily!
without any problem Debian booted from new hdd !  
guess we cannot achieve this in the "other os" especially if you change ur hardware often.


----------



## slugger (Apr 7, 2008)

actually it is a good thing somebody woke it up 

@praka
did they let u take the old HDD back home?

if not, how did u transfer d data


----------



## paid (Apr 7, 2008)

ahhh Seagate Harddisks the last one I replaced my paperweight with


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> actually it is a good thing somebody woke it up
> 
> @praka
> did they let u take the old HDD back home?
> ...


First of All,I have new hdd (160GB) already.I transferred my data from dieying hdd  to it. later gave the hdd to Accel Frontech the local seacare centre in Kochi(n).got replacement in 5 days(IIRC).they messaged the acknowledgment and replacement to my mobile phone.
pretty good service.
BTW,the old hdd was almost dead,it got stuck, lot of grinding noise by that time(copying).SMART report clearly showed it is failing in 7 days or so 
Now I have the replacement hdd(80GB sata) and 160GB hdd's 
Is there any communication problem ???


----------

